# Beamswork Option



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

Looking into getting 2 Beamsworks for a 40 breeder. Any advice/opinions on this light? Any ideas on par and would this put me in the high light category? Any advice will help, thanks.

Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W 


 Lumen: 5000 
 LEDs: 100x 0.50W 
 Config: 70x 10000K, 16x Actinic 460nm, 8x Red 620nm, 6x Green 520nm 
 Timer Ready, 2 Mode Day / Night 
 Suitable for freshwater, plants,


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

markf said:


> Looking into getting 2 Beamsworks for a 40 breeder. Any advice/opinions on this light? Any ideas on par and would this put me in the high light category? Any advice will help, thanks.
> 
> Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W
> 
> ...




im running a single 6500k on my 40b, dont have plants yet but it seems fairly bright, who knows actual par tho, only time will tell.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

All pent .5W fixtures should have close to the same PAR measurements..
2 Will double par in overlap areas..
Wouldn't be surprised if average PAR over the bottom is close to 90..


----------



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you, thats what I was looking for


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

One thing I don't like about that chart is the pent is the original pent which had a lot Denser led arrangement than there currant 5 row LED fixtures best estimate for them are the fspec and multiplied by 1.66 to account for the extra 2 rows of lights


----------



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

Kampo said:


> One thing I don't like about that chart is the pent is the original pent which had a lot Denser led arrangement than there currant 5 row LED fixtures best estimate for them are the fspec and multiplied by 1.66 to account for the extra 2 rows of lights


 @* jeffkrol * Do you think this is a valid point on the lower par


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

PAR depends a lot on the diodes and design..change the resistors and the same fixture will turn more (or less) light.
Change a ps by .2V same thing.
Some things were done to give a "reasonable" estimate...

As an example, the above 1W and .5W should be close to exactly the same, on average but aren't.
Could be ps
Could be diode efficiency
Could be resistors.
Could be sensor placement.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

My point of the difference between the 5 row fspec and the old Pents. Was the 36inch pent had 120 .5 watt LEDs. The 48inch fspec has the same 120 .5 watt LEDs. Not saying there bad lights. Just the newer 5 row lights that don't say pent in the model description are not as bright as the original pent lights which are hard to find now days in most sizes.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

A lot of the old ones were .2W









I was never able to verify if they were .2w or .5w for this one..

Besides diode efficiency has been steadily increasing.. 
Currently 100 Lumens/watt is not unreasonable. "Back in the day" it could have been 40-50L/w..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-greenelement-other-cheap-chinese-arrays.html


----------



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

I did order 1 Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W, will try it out and see how it looks. If good I will add another or a planted plus SE. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jmccullough108 (Nov 25, 2016)

markf said:


> I did order 1 Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W, will try it out and see how it looks. If good I will add another or a planted plus SE. Thanks for the help!




Let us know what you think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe (Sep 4, 2014)

markf said:


> I did order 1 Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W, will try it out and see how it looks. If good I will add another or a planted plus SE. Thanks for the help!


Reviving an old thread, but interested in knowing if you like the light?


----------



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

I combined a Beamswork DHL 6500K with the DA FSPEC and so far I like the results, it does have a yellowish look to it though.


----------



## Kingdabe (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi there,

sorry for hijacking the thread. I have a couple questions. I've got a Beamswork Green Element EVO 48 inch strip on my 75 Gallon and my easy plants Crypts, Swords, Jungle Vals are all doing decently well but I'm wondering if I should upgrade. I previously had the strip on my 55 gallon before upgrading and vals/crypts would grow like crazy, but swords would struggle. My question is, should I operate 2 strips, my current Green Element and a newer model, to get better back to front coverage, or is that insane overkill without CO2 (I use root tabs and some water column ferts)? I know next to nothing about PAR values, etc., but would love to know generally if I a) currently have adequate lighting, and/or b) should or could benefit from upgrading or running two strips. 

Alternatively, I'm willing to switch out my old strip for a newer model if I think I'll gain some plant growth benefit and need general comparison advice regarding my Green Element model and the Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W model you all discuss above. I realize my green element model is a little outdated and doesnt have any of the RGB color LEDs in the mix, but is it fine for what Im doing or worth upgrading? The DA FSPEC is rather cheap right now... Both models linked below for reference. 

Thanks for your help!

David

Amazon.com : Green Element EVO 48"-52" LED Aquarium Light Fixture - Plant 32x3W : Pet Supplies


----------



## Kingdabe (Oct 19, 2017)

By the way, below are a couple of my most recent photos, though my sword is not looking as healthy as it did then! Thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Personal opinion....
Just add a small kicker light like a Finnex Stingray..

You can hack in dimmers or just adj. w/ 2 wall timers..

more for coverage and color than anything else..
Amazon.com : Finnex Stingray Aquarium LED Light, 48-Inch : Pet Supplies

You may, even now, need to up your nutrient levels and of course CO2..

96 plus 27 = 123w ....


----------



## Kingdabe (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh, now that's a great idea! I like the beamswork strip I have on there now and didnt love the option of running two 5 inch wide strips on my tank, overlapping onto the glass top hinge...


----------



## Kingdabe (Oct 19, 2017)

Went ahead and bought a 48 in Finnex Stingray. Perfect solution!


----------

